# Pants Advice Needed



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Black.

But then again, I'm a fan of darker colors. IMO lighter colored pants and jacket will get splotchy and dirtied after awhile.

Check out ThirtyTwo's Blazay pant (spelling might be off). Same type of fit - not baggy but not uber tight either. Love my Blazays. Cheaper too but still 10k/10k (I think...)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Get pants. Definitely. I don't want to have to claw my eyeballs out.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

yellow, black, or maroon


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

you honestly could do a brown or black. Gray and Maroon are pretty much neutral.

i really don't think it matters that much, though.

just screw it and get yellow pants


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

id go dark purp 4sho!


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd keep it neutral. Black or brown if you want a darker look, khaki for a lighter look. Can't go wrong with any of these, get whichever you feel. I'd stay away from greys.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Black..
It's neutral since your mixing two colors.
Fashion is all personal preference.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

What ever color is good and on sale is my answer


----------



## andiecandyglass (Jan 5, 2013)

suburbanlegend8 said:


> Looking for new snowboard pants to match this jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get the Burton denim print. They're super cool!


----------



## gstar7 (Dec 18, 2012)

ones that dont fall down


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

Dark green solid wool pants ftw


----------

